# Nuchal Scan Result



## Andy_N_Yil

Hi,

Today DW and I had a Nuchal scan (week 13).

The result was 70mm baby and 3.7mm Nuchal. This gave us a:
age risk of downs of 1:574
calculated risk from scan 1:31

As you may understand my DW was a bit upset, however we don't want to do the tests as we have been through too much to risk even a 1% chance of m/c.
I have seen on the web articles of women with 6.8mm and also the nurse at the time said things like infections can affect the nuchal thickness.  Can someone either give some advice or point me to a good reference??!?

Regards
Andy


----------



## jeanette

Hi Andy

I will try and find out some more info for you on this so bear with me. I am interested in this as I have just recently had one of these as well.

jeanette x


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Ok reading up useful info:
1) The scan has to be done before week 14 as the lymph glands form around then and drain the fluid.
2) In week 11 the MEAN is about 1.2mm in week 13 the MEAN is about 1.9mm
3) The level for high risk is deemed below 1 in 300
4) About 95% measured are below 3mm 
5) Age plays a significant factor
<20yrs 1/1554, 35yrs 1/374, 45yrs 1/25
6) If the baby is neck straight (extended) this can lead to a under-read of 0.8mm if curled up the over-read can be 0.4mm in excess.
7) on the day of the scan or before they can do a PAPP-A or first-beta hcG blood test. After that the other things get more invasive.
 80% of d/s babies have no bone in thier nose.
9) The Scan is about 75% accurate with bloods 85% and with intrusive 95%.

Our bubba was curled so we could be low 3mm's but this is still high also has a good strong nose like his dad.   
Jeanette as a nursing professional do you think a bit premature to go into details and yes I mean details of "the process" of aborting the baby, without knowing if it's positive...  let's just say our nurse didn't and then had to watch my DW use a whole pack of tissues...  

Thanks in advance for anymore advice.   
Regards
Andy


----------



## casey

Andy 
I can't give you any advice regarding measurements but would like to tell you that when i was pregnant with dd, i was told that there was a high risk of downs syndrome based on nuchal fold measurement. The consultant asked whether i wanted amnio and talked about termination. I refused amnio but had blood test which was inconcusive. My dd was born without Downs Syndrome. but became disabled thru illness at 3 wks old. The whole thing was very stressful, but at the end of it all I had my dd. I wish you and dw the best of luck for the future. 
Casey


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

If you want really silly I've read that the number of CVS tests could be reduced from 30,000 to 10,000 by checking for a nose bone !!  

Also 30% of d/s babies do not make it to full-term due to spontanous m/c (scary).  

Finally 400 healthy babies are m/c'd each year due to the mother taking the invasive d/s tests.... thats a crying shame  
If you were told that 400 people were killed each year by an indication test people might think it not necessary!!

Anyway thanks for your support!!
Regards
Andy


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

DW & I have decided to just run the course and get the baby, we have a friend who did IUI and they gave a definate 'NO' as it would only stress her (& the baby).  I see a lot of mail that some results take 5 weeks and can still come back inconclusive...

Regards
Andy "the stress bunny"


----------



## Clare_S

Andy

Sorry to see you going through so much stress at the moment I am sure you and DW could do without it.  Even at the calculated risk you are in a position where it is about an approx 3% chance of DS baby so 97% chance of things being 100% OK.

On an aside as a non medic - personally I think it a bit early to go through the detail of a termination with you as the risk is high but as you say the nuchal fold is only an indicator and not a diagnostic test.  Especially given your medical history.  I would have thought the time to disucss that would be if you had had a conclusive result and had decided that all factors considered you would not wish to proceed.  

Take care

Clare


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Good news all after 8 weeks of stressing due to a 3.7mm Nuchal we got very good scan results today! 10 fingers, 10 toes and everything the right size.

Admittidly we still have to wait till full term for final result but at least some of the stress has gone.

We now have a 1:62 risk of downs I will post more later but I must dash.

Regards
Andy


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Andy

Good to see an update from yourself and DW

Am pleased that things went well today

I hope that u can now enjoy the remainder of ur dw's pg

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## lollypop67

Hi  

Not sure if the thread is still active or not, will also IM Andy for advice.  Had 12 week antenatal booking in clinic on friday and was told things seem ok.  We were advised there was no point in having blood screening tests a) because of ivf and b) we had a twin pregnancy until 3 weeks ago so this would further confound the issue.  

Today was the day of your nuchal fold scan.  I felt like it was going on for ever, he was taking loads of measurements and I started getting twitchy at the numbers on the screen.  The consultant saw us afterwards, I'm 37 years old, essentially we have a CRL of 55mm with a nuchal fold of 4.2.  We were told this represents a very high risk,  a one in three risk of downs and a high risk of Edwards syndrome.  I had said before I didn't want an amnio but we were advised today we have very high possibilities of chromosomal problems that wouldn't even make it to birth so to strongly reconsider our decision re the amnio.  

Obviously it's very soon after getting the news, I'm torn between tears, feeling numb and overwhelmed with burden of responsibility.  

I would be very greatful for any advice please

Lolly XXX


----------



## thinkpositive

Ι copy-pasted the same I wrote to Vick..

I am sorry to hear your exams cause we have the same problem.
I had nuchal exam when I was 12w3d pg and the measurement was 8.6..
the next day we had CVS exam (they take cells from the placenta) and they examine it for chromosomical syndromes.
Here in Greece they say u the quick result (positive /negative) and afterwards u have to wait 15-18 days for the culture!
Our quick result was negative (normal Karyotype 46xx) so our little girl dont have any Down or Turner syndrome.
We still wait the culture   
dont give up hope..

http://www.fetalmedicine.com/f-downs.htm

This is a URL for the Fetal Medicine Foundation in London. On the left side of the resulting page, just under "Introduction", please click on "11-13 6 Weeks Scan book (multiple languages)". Then you will be able to click on the language of your choice. The book will take a little time to download, and you will need Adobe Acrobat Reader 7.1.

the majority of pregnancies that are found to have abnormal nuchal translucency do turn out to be perfectly normal. You can find further information at www.genecare.com .

I hope this helps. Dr. Kypros Nicholaides, who wrote the book cited above, and who is clearly the "father" of nuchal translucency ( he is Greek) can be reached at fmf[@ Spam protection]fetalmedicine.com .

When I heard the doctor telling us about the baby I was crying for days..
but we have to be strong! I will be thinking of u and your baby.. 
If you want u can email me..
Love
Stella and little bubba


----------



## thinkpositive

I want to add that in our case the nosal bone was visible from the beginning and everything else was normal in our baby.
they said to us cause the karyotype is normal we have to do (when I will be 16 week pg) a scan to see the baby's heart..
Best of luck to u 2!   

Stella and bubba


----------



## lollypop67

Thanks so much for this Stella.  will post more once I have my head around things a little clearer!

Congratulations on the first half of your results, will keep my fingers crossed for you on the rest.  

Big hugs

Lolly X

Lolly X


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi lollypop67,

We just got the culture results and the baby is completely normal!
She haw no chromosomical problems!!!
Next week we have todo another scan to examine her heart but until now everyone was sure for turner syndrome and its not!
So u must have FAITH!!!    

Stella


----------



## lollypop67

That's fantastic news Stella, really pleased for you.  Must be an enourmous weight of your shoulders.  May I ask how you found the procedure?  Also why do you have to have the heart examination if all the tests are normal?

Hope some of your recent turn in luck rubs off on us.  I think we have both been through enough with IF let alone loosing a twin (we'd seen the heartbeat twice) and now this lot!  

Hugs

Lolly X


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi lollypop67

when I had the nuchal scan the doctor said to do CVS the next day and we did it.
I had my nuchal exam when I was 12w3d pg.

U have to download the book I told u to read about nuchal exam.
Its an indication not only for chromosomical abnormalities but also for severe heart problems. 
So  next week I have to go for this scan to examine the bubba's heart.If its normal then the possibilities for a healthy baby are more than 95%.     

Love
Stella


----------



## ck6

hi lollipop 67 i do know how you are feeling i was pregnant in 2003 went for a nuchal scan at 13 weeks and was told very severe edwards ... i am surprised they couldn't tell you there and then. our baby had organs outside only option was a termination, which we did, but, i wish i had let nature take its course instead... can you have further scans, i'm sure if it was edwards they would be able to tell straight away. my age was not a good factor i was 40  still trying though  i'm thinking of you   xx


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi ck6,

how much was your nuchal scan?? did u do CVS or amnio test??
I amreally sorry about your loss..
I am thinking all the time bad things about our baby and I can understand u..
the only good thing is the negative CVS..
the doctor was sure for Turner syndrome and he was wrong finally..
u have to keep trying..

Love
Stella


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Sorry I've been away for a while, busy with things I will explain on other threads.

Lolly maybe a chat will help but I have found friends with kids who had "bad" nuchals and the problem is the word "bad".  As I may have stated before it's all statistics.  I wish like stella we could have had the blood works done on the day but it wasn't offered and not doing it for the reason of IVF is bullsh!t.

I'd like to chat and try and help but the issue will be that until the 20 week scan, you're going to be an unhappy bunny.  And even after that the doctors are going to use the "we can't guarantee... blah blah blah".

Stay postive      
Andy


----------



## thinkpositive

Ηi  Andy_N_Yil

I have read your story and I think that u can understand our stress even now with a negative CVS..
the good thing is that the doctors were sure for turner's syndrome in the beginning and finally they were wrong!
We were thinking to stop the pg and not to do CVS very expensive test because the gave us that time 1/16 possibilities for a baby with no chromosomical abnormalities!
But finally as u said its only statistics..
we have to do another scan next week to examine the baby's heart..why u had to wait untill 20th week for examinations

Stella


----------



## ck6

hi stella, wish i knew of this site 2003!!! in the end the consultant would not let us pay as the outcome was awful, they did cvs after termination, which confirmed edwards, in hind site i had felt really poorly.... my mother in law said oh you knew something was wrong because you were ill, but i wasn't even thinking anything like that !!! she also used the 'a' word which really upset me, i was very very cold all the time, and had bad headaches, and tired, but i guess these could be symtons of a healthy pregnancy too.... i hadn't even heard of edwards.. it was a week before christmas and i felt if i had more time i would have let nature take its course, as this was something i personally never thought i would do, they told me i would miscarry the week later... maybe ours was so severe it was more obvious...... very upsetting   i'm with you  ck6 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive

HI ck6,

I can understand u completely..when the doc said to us about our baby and the termination of the pg I couldnt believe it..
and I think the worst is that "we" have to decide about this life..
is the only thing I am still thinking..
even with a negative CVS i am still so scared..
the only thing that gives me hope is  a couple we met in the hospital that lost a healthy baby suddenly with no reason..
and I think that things can be worse for some people..
Here in Greece the church is against the termination of a pg and I dont now anymore what is right or wrong..
the only I hope for now is my baby to be healthy..
we still have to wait..

Love
Stella


----------



## ck6

stella try and stay positive, i'm sure its easy to say, but looks like things are ok with a neg cvs, thats good !!! i know what you mean...  at the end of the day its your decision and you only can go by what you are told by the doctors.  I think you're gonna be ok   ck6 xxxxxxxx


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

This was sent to me by Lizibee

Down Syndrome occurs equally in males and females at the rate of around 1 in 700 to 1 in 900 live births worldwide. It is typified by low muscle tone, a single crease across the palm of the hand, a slightly flattened facial profile, an upward slant to the eyes and developmental delays including both motor and cognitive skills. The first person to recognise Down syndrome as an entity was Dr John Langdon Down (1828-1896) an English physician working in Surrey. The syndrome therefore bears his name.
It has been known for some time that the incidence of Down Syndrome increases with advancing maternal age however, 80% of children with Down syndrome are born to women under 35 years of age. It is also known that this genetic condition usually occurs at conception and is not related to anything the mother did during pregnancy.

There are 3 chromosomal patterns that result in Down syndrome:
1. Trisomy 21 (non-disjunction) is caused by a faulty cell division that results in the baby having three chromosomes 21s instead of two. Prior to or at conception, a pair of no.21 chromosomes in either the egg or the sperm fails to separate properly. The extra chromosome is replicated in every cell of the body. Ninety five percent of all people with Down syndrome have Trisomy 21 and is the form illustrated in this pack.
2. Translocation accounts for only 3% to 4% of all cases. In translocation a part of chromosome 21 breaks off during cell division and attaches to another chromosome. The presence of an extra piece of the 21st chromosome causes the characteristics of Down syndrome. Unlike Trisomy 21, which is the result of random error in the early cell division, translocation may indicate that one of the parents is carrying chromosomal material that is arranged in an unusual manner. Genetic counselling can be sought to ascertain more information when these circumstances occur.
3. Mosaicism occurs when non-disjunction of chromosome 21 takes place in the zygote rather than in the formation of the gametes. When this happens, there is a mixture of two types of cells, some containing 46 chromosomes and some with 47. The cells with 47 chromosomes contain an extra 21st chromosome, because of the “mosaic” pattern of the cells, the term mosaicism is used. This type of Down syndrome occurs in only one to two percent of all cases of Down syndrome.
Regardless of the type of Down syndrome a person may have, a critical portion of the 21st chromosome is present in all or some of their cells. This additional genetic material alters the course of development and causes the characteristics associated with the syndrome.

Pre-natal Diagnosis
At this time the most commonly used screening test is “The Triple Screen.” This is a combination of three tests that measure quantities of various substances in the mother’s blood. These tests are usually done between 15 and 20 weeks of gestation. 
Ultrasounds are usually performed in conjunction with other screenings. These can show some physical traits that are helpful in calculating the risk of Down syndrome. 
Both of the above are screening tests and do not confirm the diagnosis of Down syndrome, simply indicating the likely ‘risk factor’. 
Three diagnostic tests are also currently available: Amniocentesis may be performed between 12 and 20 weeks gestation. Chorionic Villus Sampling (CVS) is conducted between 8 and 12 weeks and Percutaneous Umbilical Blood Sampling (PUBS) is performed after 20 weeks. Each of these can be used to produce a diagnosis by chromosome study (karyotype).

Other effects of Down Syndrome:
Approximately 40% of cases of Down Syndrome have congenital heart defects, some of which require surgery while others need only careful monitoring. Children with Down syndrome have a higher incidence of infection, respiratory, vision and hearing problems as well as thyroid and other medical conditions. However, with appropriate medical care most children and adults with Down syndrome can lead healthy lives. The average life expectancy of individuals with Down syndrome is 55 years, with many living into their sixties and seventies.


Regards
Andy


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Stella - in answer to your previous Qu. we didn't wish to do any invasive test and were then sent to London for the 20 week scans (ie. 3 hours worth!!).  
If you wish to do CVS or other then at worst you have 5 weeks to wait for an inconclusive..
We didn't want that as invasive tests carry a risk of m/c.

Andy


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi Andy,

I didnt undrestand something..why CVS Or amnio leeds to an inconclusive??

If the CVS result is negative you are 100% sure that the baby has no chromosomical abnormalities.Am I right??


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

If you get negative it is negative but there are cases of inconclusive, as I stated before 
"The Scan is about 75% accurate with bloods 85% and with intrusive 95%."

Regards
Andy


----------



## DAB

Hi Lolly

I am really sorry you are having to go throught all this with your nuchal scan and having to make a decision about an amnio or cvs. I hope you don't mind me telling you my story but I feel it is always good to get different outlooks. I eventually got PG after my 3rd ICSI in 2003.

My nuchal scan went well at about 11/12 weeks which we were relieved to hear. We then went for our 20 week scan (my NHS hospital do this scan at 23 weeks) and our baby was found to have a heart problem. We were immediately referred to Kings in London the following day for a detailed scan. Our baby did have a severe heart defect which was shocking. We were then told that this heart condition could be choromasomal with a condition called Di George syndrom (22q 11 deletion syndrome). We were advised to have an amnio. We were devastated and they said that if our baby had this syndrome we should consider termination. By the time the results would come I'd be 24+ weeks. We decided to have the amnio a few days later but whatever the result we'd NOT terminate, we'd learn all we could about the syndrome and deal with it if our baby had it. The amnio went well and our odds of losing the baby went from 1 in 100 to 1 in 500 which was even better odds and we also found we were having a baby girl ( just from the scan). But.........

Within 3 days I went into spontaneous premature labour. Our daughter was born at 23weeks and 5 days and died shortly after. 1 in 500 they told us!! How unlucky were we?? Too unlucky!!

I was told I had got an infection more likely caused by the amnio - I will NEVER forgive myself. Our daughter would have to have had an operation if she had been born at term but she was too prem to survive open heart surgery.

If I ever get PG again (trying hard - I've just had a misscarriage at 9 weeks a few months ago) after my 5th ICSI but if I get PG again I will NEVER have another amnio no matter what any scan scan shows. It's not worth the risk especially after what we have gone through to get PG in the first place.

I don't mean to scare you or worry you further but I just wish someone had been as blunt to me before my decision to have an amnio - I probably wouldn't have gone ahead with it!

I wish you all the good luck and strength to get through this with a perfect outcome.

Oh by the way, 3 weeks after Katelyn died we got the results - she DIDN'T have Di George - a bitter pill to swallow eh? 

Love Dagny xkx


----------



## thinkpositive

Ηι  DAB,

Ι cried reading your story and what happened to your little girl..
the cause of the premature labour I suppose was the amnio test, right??that really hurts..
we had CVS cause i wanted to know whats wrong with our baby..In the beginning they gave us 1/16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!possibilities for a healthy baby!!I got completely crazy..and the results finally showed normal karyotype!can u imagine that??
if the doctors give u so few possibilities for a healthy baby what can u do??
U mustn't blame yourself for your pre labour..

Love
Stella


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Dab - wow! your a strong person, this is partially the reason we decided against any intrusive operations.
I would be fearful of anything that messes with the placenta or baby as it may be our only chance for a child..    

Andy


----------



## thinkpositive

ck6, 

Thank u alot for your encouragement and your kind words..
I hope the best for u and your dh 

Stella


----------



## lollypop67

Evening folks

Thank you all for your comments

CK sorry to read your history.  Apparently not all Edwards show organs on the outside so we will have to wait and see. For me I wouldn't want nature to take its course after so many other losses, but respect your right to choice.  We all have to make decisions that are the less of two evils, a tough call to say the least.  Not suprisingly that means that our choices don't always sit with the next person but we have to respect that.  

Dagny, how awful for you, you poor love.  These things are always individual choices.  It's difficult but in some ways what's the point in undergoing any antenatal screening if we don't consider the consequences?  For us I'm not sure if I could cope with a baby if it had severe disabilities.  I understand it's a total tragedy for you, presumably the other 499 were either given an all clear to relax more in the pregnancy or more informed to make choices either way. That doesn't help you, it's a bitter pill and as Stella says you should not blame yourself.  We just don't know which percentage we will fall in unfortunalty.  My heart goes out to you.  

Stella, as far as I'm aware amnio is considered gold standard above CVS.  Occasionally CVS isn't always accurate although the odds are something like 90+% reliable.  The major perceived advantage is that if it revealed a problem not considered compatable with life then it is still feasable to undergo surgical termination which some people consider more acceptable.  

All in all we have decided to have an amnio and more detailed scans before we make any decisions.  Even with awful odds of 1:3 and 1:4 that still gives us a 65-75% chance that things will be ok.  

Big hugs to all of us

Lolly X


----------



## ck6

thanks stella, hope your pregnancy runs smoothly now and you can relax a bit hello lollypop, i did have a termination, our problem was so near christmas, i would have liked longer to think about it, ours  as i said so severe there was no doubt in consultant's mind, but i didn't know not all edwards show organs on outside, makes me more convinced we did do the right thing!! when you say 65 to 75% chance will be ok it sounds better, i can image it must be like a heavy load hanging over you, when it should be such a happy time.   at the time i didn't have anyone to talk to about this, nobody had heard of edwards, feels like its all coming out now, so try and talk about it, when is your next scan ?   i'm thinking of you too i'm new to this ( monday) and so many tragic things have happened to people, like dagny.. all very sad.....good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Rice cake

I think the mothers over 35 has good info on scans.I looked at it when I was organising scans.At the time I think Bart's did the most thorough non-invasive test (something about triple) but rather than travel so far I just went for NT plus bloods.
lollypop I had a termination when the  NT scan backed up with an invasive test (I think an amnio) showed a bad case of Edwards and never regretted the decision to have a termination. I believe Edwards is classified as not conducive to life and I am very pleased I paid privately for an NT scan rather than wait for a later NHS scan and then have to go through with a later and more traumatic termination.
I did find though that the NT scan was too positive.The consultant indicated the NT scan showed it was quite obvious there was something badly wrong but the results came back something like up to a 10% chance of a big problem and that gave me false hope.I suspect that was a standard reading and the worse they could give at that stage without getting it backed up by  an invasive test but it did give me false hope.


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Lolly - I have faith for you as your making a difficult decision, as I said hopefully this is a case of the mathematics being wrong.  Good luck.      

Andy


----------



## thinkpositive

Ηi Lolly,
here, the doctors say that CVS is as accurate as amnio test.
Maybe in U.K they perform a different protocol..I dont know...

Love 
Stella


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi Lolly again..

I will search about CVS/amnio....
I am a bit worried now..

Tuesday I am going for the next cardiac scan...    

Big hugs...

Stella


----------



## lollypop67

So sorry if I have worried you Stella.  Our friend who is an Obstetrician advised us of this.  I will ask him again.  I do recall him saying it was marginally better so can't be much difference in it.  Also as you say we probably have different protocols so we will be given different information depending on what is available etc.  Not long to Tuesday, got everything crossed for you, I will watch this space.  

Hi to everyone else

Lolly X


----------



## thinkpositive

Ηi Lolly,

I finally called to the genetic centre (there I had CVS) and they gave me 999,5-999,8%o possibilities for a healthy baby..so our chances for a wrong answer is 0,05-0,08%o
CVS can not detect spina bifida they told me but amnio can..
anyway, I hope for all of us completely healthy babies..   

Stella


----------



## lollypop67

That's great news Stella

Have a good weekend 

Lolly XX


----------



## thinkpositive

An interesting site about CVS/AMNIO exam

http://www.dor.kaiser.org/genetics/OurServices/Amnio-CVSMain.html

and this its about NT exam

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/tips/544491.html

http://www.diagnosticultrasound.org.uk/nuchal_translucency.htm

Stella


----------



## thinkpositive

Hello everybody,

We had another scan today and showed evrything normal..except from the nuchal measurement that was the same mm..
they said that this condition is called "cystic hygroma" and it may cause mental problems but its not sure about that even the CVS was negative..
All the organs were fine they measured the bones, the fingers and everything looked normal..
we have to wait untill 20th week scan to examine the organs once more and to see if the cystic hygroma is still there..
we are desparate..we dont know what to do..  
they said that we can terminate the pg now so we wont suffer anymore but I dont want to do that..
I also searched  on the internet and saw pictures of children with that symptom..
The doctors said that if that remains the only symptom the baby will be born with a cyst in her head and will need plastic surgery afterwards..
they also said it depends id the cyst grows more or remains the same till the end..
We r very sad and  feel absolutely devastated.  

Stella and dh  

i


----------



## Nicola G

Stella & DH

I am so sorry to hear your sad news sweetheart  Lots of hugs to you and your DH. My thoughts are with you both.

I'm praying for you both that your 20 week scan is more positive.

Nic G xxxxx


----------



## ck6

stella  and dh so sad to hear your news... i'm thinking of you   caroline xxx


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Stella - so sorry to hear your news, I must admit I think I would be in two minds as if there was a major issue with our bubba I would still question not having it as it may be our only chance at a baby..      

Regards
Andy


----------



## birthbaby

stella thinking of u hunny  
  love nikki


----------



## lollypop67

Afternoon

Stella, any news on your appointment?

I've seen the Genetic specisliat Midwife at the fetal maternal today, they had recieved a letter from Chesterfield saying my nuchal was normal and Sheffield were very concerned about it!!!!  They wanted to reiterate my abnormal findings and put it to me that our risk is 1:3 being ok, 1:3 major chromosomal problem and 1:3 cardiac problem.  I'd been trying to focus on 66% chance it would be ok but this now seems like it's 33% but cling we will.  Going ahead with amnio.  Also saw another Consultant who is going to see me every 1-2 weeks from now on to try to get ontop of my BV, turns out I've been on the wrong antibiotic regime!  Never mind, least they are sorting it, fingers crossed that will be one less thing to worry about.


Lolly X


----------



## ck6

hi lolly very sad to read your post, i've been looking for you..... its really hard to know what the right thing to say is... i guess just to let you know i'm thinking of you, and dh,  caroline xxx


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi Lolly,

I sent u a PM..
In our case they gave us 1:9 for major chromosomal problem..why yours was 1:3?? 

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/tips/544491.html

in this site u can read alot of stories about high numbers of nuchal thickness and completely healthy babies!!!

stay positive     

Stella and bubba

Stella


----------



## lollypop67

Thanks Stella

I asked about correlation of the fold with relative risk and was told it depended on a mix of factors CRL and maternal age being 2 of them.  I'm 38 this year so my 'background' risk of higher.  How old are you Stella?

Will check out this link

ttfn

Lolly X


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi Lolly,

I am 27 maybe thats the reason they gave me 1:9..
who knows! 
have a nice weekend..

love
Stella


----------



## lollypop67

Morning Stella

Sure it was age in the main that alters the swing of things.  Looking just at historical data there is a big difference in natural risk between you young chick at 27 and an old bird like me at 37!  Explains why your fold was higher but a lower risk.  Also my CRL at 54 on 12w6d has always been a week behind for my dates (this is still considered acceptable at this age.  Any more slip though and it would be indicative of some of the chromsomal issues).

I think you have your genetics appointment tomorrow, good luck!  When are your cardiac scans?  Have you had them yet?

Try to keep your chin up

Lolly X


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi Lolly,

we did the cardiac scan and everything looked ok but they want to re-examine the heart once more in 4 weeks time..
our appointment is tomorrow and I cant wait..
I will keep u posted..
Hung in there... 

Stella


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Stella - that's great news we were dreading our cardiac scan but I assume they are just being cautious.

Andy


----------



## lollypop67

Hi Stella

Bit concerned as not like you to post your news.  Hope all is well. Will drop you an IM

Take care

Lolly X


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

More of a me post as DW and I are getting closer to EDD we are now of the mood we can cope with bubba however he or she is.

Also for anyone following this thread after lolly's nuchal and amino she has got a positive on the bubba havin downs and heart issues.  And has made the best decision for her circumstances.

Andy


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Link to lolly's thread for those interested 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29026.0.html


----------



## thinkpositive

Hi Andy,

As your edd is coming I wish u  the best for your little one!! 



Lots of hugs 
Stella


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Thanks Stella,

Just got back from Paris (last biz trip b4 bubba).  I'm now down to 4 hours sleep anight as I'm so excited.
However DW doesn't like to have any mention of downs no matter how prepared we are for any eventuality  

Will post result when it happens.
Andy


----------



## lollypop67

Not long now Andy. Fingers crossed it will not be an issue for you.  Appreciate you will both have concerns until you know for sure.  Shout up if you need any info or support whatever.

Fondest wishes

Lolly X


----------



## Andy_N_Yil

Well here the results so far baby seems normal & got 9,10 in the Algar?? test so hope all is well.

Please check it out if you wish, I'll post more later

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31513.0.html

Andy


----------

